# I Present: The OFFICIAL "TYPE ME" Challenge!



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

Bash said:


> I shall answer this by refering you to another forum post:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/228586-am-i-isfj-infj.html#post12883362
> 
> This same goes for INTJ, but thinkers.


Ah, that was poor wording on my part. The main point I was trying to get across is that the Ni description makes a degree of sense for me to myself, so by 'liking' I meant 'viewing (the Ni description) as plausible'. This implies that one likes it given the nature of the ego's correlation to prominent functions(why focus on something you don't like?), but that was just an auxiliary point I was trying to make. I have been informed of that long before, and it has made me doubly cautious. Nevertheless, I could still to my _conscious_ mind authentically see both N functions in a prominent position. - Jack


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

StunnedFox said:


> What particular things did you find most relatable about 9w1, or indeed about the rest of your tritype/instinctual variants? Are there any aspects of 9w1 that you've come across that seem incongruous, not fitting where the rest of it mostly does? Basically, what is it that you find dispels potential doubts - _why_ is it a good fit? As I said, don't know quite where I'm going with it... just like me to "chew it out"? Yeah, probably
> 
> Beyond attentiveness to your senses and hypersensitivity, do you relate to the notion of a sensing preference as it's described in this link - practical, pragmatic, experiential, &c.? Type preferences are essentially a weighting of factors, which of the poles you're more like, so one factor in the opposite direction shouldn't confound things unless it's a highly significant one. The fact that hypersensitivity could be seen as both inferior sensing or a high sensing preference kind of shows up how flawed typing can be, because if evidence can be taken in such contrary directions then the reality is it probably tells us nothing. Add to that the problem you raise, of how autism complicates the typing process (and the discussions we've had before about how to work with or around that)... my thought, based on what I've seen from you over time, is that, by and large, you'd fall on the N side of those traits I linked earlier in this paragraph. And introversion seeming fairly clear is, I don't think, much of a surprise... so, what about the other aspects of type? What reasons are there in favour of a thinking preference, and what in favour of feeling? Judging vs. perceiving, what reasons are there either way on that if you treat it as a standalone dichotomy? Do you lean any particular way when it comes to functions?
> 
> ...


It's like really late where I am, so sorry if I'm not thinking straight and/or I seem idiotic. So, I read the link. TBH, I find the sensing description exceedingly off-putting. Detail-oriented nature seems to me to be more of a limiting factor than anything, & only looking for what is realistic at the time strikes me as definitively foolish. I>E isn't a shocker by any means. I'd say based on where I stand currently a slight T preference over F. T reasons are as follows: my focus is on something making logical sense rather than being morally appropriate except in drastic cases(such as it makes logical sense for me to murder somebody, but not being morally appropriate). I won't do that. I guess what I am insinuating is that I am _generally_ moreso characterized by a reliance on logic than an ethical code, and that leads me to hold the position of T>F. Did I clear that up sufficiently? I'm trying. Reasons for F>T could also be made from what I just said about murder. Ultimately, I was indeed bound by my sense of ethics there. Also, I relate to the Fe description a decent bit, especially about being driven by a collective cause I have a vision of. I also am a humanitarian. None of this ever gets shown outwardly(and I do literally mean never), but it's there. Talking about J & P completely standalone, I gotta go with J. Order, planning, and structure are so important to me. I like to have a supposed plan for everything. In my mind, I can plan for all variables and if I don't the human will then comes into play. Now onto functions, yeah: Ti>Te, Ni>Ne, Fe>Fi, undifferentiated S preference. No, I have no idea about disc. I'll look into it tomorrow! As for now, I feel my eyes drooping by the second. I gotta call it a night. Have a good one. - Jack


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

visionaryjack said:


> It's like really late where I am, so sorry if I'm not thinking straight and/or I seem idiotic. So, I read the link. TBH, I find the sensing description exceedingly off-putting. Detail-oriented nature seems to me to be more of a limiting factor than anything, & only looking for what is realistic at the time strikes me as definitively foolish. I>E isn't a shocker by any means. I'd say based on where I stand currently a slight T preference over F. T reasons are as follows: my focus is on something making logical sense rather than being morally appropriate except in drastic cases(such as it makes logical sense for me to murder somebody, but not being morally appropriate). I won't do that. I guess what I am insinuating is that I am _generally_ moreso characterized by a reliance on logic than an ethical code, and that leads me to hold the position of T>F. Did I clear that up sufficiently? I'm trying. Reasons for F>T could also be made from what I just said about murder. Ultimately, I was indeed bound by my sense of ethics there. Also, I relate to the Fe description a decent bit, especially about being driven by a collective cause I have a vision of. I also am a humanitarian. None of this ever gets shown outwardly(and I do literally mean never), but it's there. Talking about J & P completely standalone, I gotta go with J. Order, planning, and structure are so important to me. I like to have a supposed plan for everything. In my mind, I can plan for all variables and if I don't the human will then comes into play. Now onto functions, yeah: Ti>Te, Ni>Ne, Fe>Fi, undifferentiated S preference. No, I have no idea about disc. I'll look into it tomorrow! As for now, I feel my eyes drooping by the second. I gotta call it a night. Have a good one. - Jack


I think your reaction to the sensing description makes N>S fairly definitive. INxx, then. 

One rule that helps with discerning a preference is to talk about the general, and eschew the specific, so my reading of your T/F analysis would be to lean towards a thinking preference - the fact that, generally, you'd favour the logical is of greater type relevance than those specific occasions where that rule wouldn't apply, much like an introvert's preference for focusing internally doesn't preclude the possibility of them being gregarious when they do choose to participate in social gatherings. But, much like concrete/abstract is at the heart of S/N but doesn't wholly define or cover it, so the divide between logic/ethics doesn't fully cover off T/F. What do you make of the information presented here? Always, it comes down to weighing opposing factors - hence why the general must trump the specific. I'd avoid talking about specific functions until later - that seems to me one of the major problems to avoid, trying to pin down which way the thinking and feeling are oriented before determining which of thinking or feeling is preferred (it's why you get people typing themselves based on dominant and tertiary, because they "know" they use - say - Te and Se, so ENTJ/ESFP it is, despite the fact they have no reason to suppose themselves to prefer intuition or feeling at all. INFJ seems a common one for this, a lot of people relating to Ni and Ti...). But bear Fe in mind... on the basis of both what you've given here, and what we've discussed previously, I would say T>F, but not certainly. I'll be interested in your take on the link I provided, hopefully that elucidates some things...

On the face of it, that's very clearly J - a plan for everything, importance of order and structure... but between "functions pointer" J/P and "introvert switched" J/P, nothing's clear with this one. I'm a little unsure what to do with this really - so many different ways to deal with this dichotomy - but without the role of functions, what you describe sounds a lot like J>P.

My next question: free from any strictures, and without splitting them into Si, Se, Ni, Ne, &c., how would you stack S, N, T and F?


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

StunnedFox said:


> I think your reaction to the sensing description makes N>S fairly definitive. INxx, then.
> 
> One rule that helps with discerning a preference is to talk about the general, and eschew the specific, so my reading of your T/F analysis would be to lean towards a thinking preference - the fact that, generally, you'd favour the logical is of greater type relevance than those specific occasions where that rule wouldn't apply, much like an introvert's preference for focusing internally doesn't preclude the possibility of them being gregarious when they do choose to participate in social gatherings. But, much like concrete/abstract is at the heart of S/N but doesn't wholly define or cover it, so the divide between logic/ethics doesn't fully cover off T/F. What do you make of the information presented here? Always, it comes down to weighing opposing factors - hence why the general must trump the specific. I'd avoid talking about specific functions until later - that seems to me one of the major problems to avoid, trying to pin down which way the thinking and feeling are oriented before determining which of thinking or feeling is preferred (it's why you get people typing themselves based on dominant and tertiary, because they "know" they use - say - Te and Se, so ENTJ/ESFP it is, despite the fact they have no reason to suppose themselves to prefer intuition or feeling at all. INFJ seems a common one for this, a lot of people relating to Ni and Ti...). But bear Fe in mind... on the basis of both what you've given here, and what we've discussed previously, I would say T>F, but not certainly. I'll be interested in your take on the link I provided, hopefully that elucidates some things...
> 
> ...


We are making progress.  INxx it is. I have no qualms with making it for sure anymore. So I thought I'd do a scoring system on the link you provided. The numbers will indicate which part it talking about in falling vertical order and the T/F the preference, C indiicates a certainty, S indicates slight, m for medium:
1) T - Analytical - C
2) T - Cause & Effect - S
3) F - Assesses impact of decisions on people - C
4) T - Strive for objective truth - C
5) T - Reasonable - S
6) T - Tough-minded - C
7) F - fair=judgement based on individual - C
Yeah, I agree. Let's discard the functions for now while T & F is being discerned. But yeah, I'm certainly open to Fe and an F preference in general. Remember back in the day when my doc' was looking into diagnosing me with bipolar? Ultimately, I never accepted it, but to a degree it seems to align with aa feeling preference, an exception being Newton. If I am an F though, it'd have to be an IF. because of this: my emotions never get shown outwardly unless I force them to, such as when my grandma died and I was at a funeral. I wasn't emotional, but because everybody else was I took it upon myself to act emotional(which I'm actually good at despite me naturally being at a disadvantage. I've read, however, that in typical high Fe types those tend to bubble up to the surface. Mine don't, though. That's my one issue. Well one more, my lifelong dream and obsession is to find the grand-unifying theory of the universe. ONCE AGAIN, however, that could also be made out as F>T. After I introspect, I realize that the main reason I have that obsession is because it will help humanity(aka humanitarian). The other reason(though it's more low-key), is that I am very naturally, insatiably inquisitive. The last and lowest-key reasn is because I advocate singular focus. I realize my gift is intellect, so I go on to try to utilize this gift at peak efficiency.
As for J/P, that is in my opinion the only dichotomy that should be enslaved by the functions due to all the potential for confusion. In a perfect fit type(which I don't mean to imply that I expect) though, the J preference would be there. So, here is the answer to your Q:
N-DOM - T-SEC(Slightly & NOT Finalized) - F Tert - S inferior. It should be intriguing to see how you reply. - Jack


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

@Ardielley Do you have anything more to add? I thought your first Q very amusing, and I think you can contribute here. - Jack


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

@StunnedFox I just realized that somehow last night I managed to skip over your ENTIRE first paragraph about 9w1s, so I'll try to cover that now. And I must say, I'm not very adept to do so. Every thing that I read that convinced me was all very intuitive. While it Of Course did all make logical sense to me, when it is primarily deduced via personal logic & intuition it is quite difficult to explain for me. I trust my own logic & intuition wholeheartedly, so explaining my reasoning in this scenario outwardly seems annoying and unnecessary, especially given my communication struggles. So due to it being confirmed primarily intuitively, via personal logic & I struggle communicating my thought processes outwardly, I would like to omit or bye this Q. If it is really important, I'll try my best in a follow-up post. - Jack


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

@StunnedFox XD I have one final thing for you. I found myself with some free time and spent it looking into disc. I took the test having no idea what anything meant, and I came out as a "Dominant" with "Influence" being the clear lowest. I agree & am satisfied with the result. You can check my result out closer here: https://www.123test.com/disc-personality-test/id=f391173d81115c402013 Is this just relevant for knowledge-gathering purposes or are we in some way translating this to MBTI? - Jack


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

visionaryjack said:


> @_Ardielley_ Do you have anything more to add? I thought your first Q very amusing, and I think you can contribute here. - Jack


I can tell you what I think based off of what's here: INTP. Your answer to my question specifically seemed more Ti than anything else. An INFP (dominant Fi type) would more than likely try to just be a listening ear for this new individual and would discourage them from conforming just to please everyone else. An INFJ (aux. Fe type) would probably also try to act like a friend/listening ear but attempt to convince this individual to try to downplay his/her differences from everyone else (for the purpose of group harmony/cohesiveness). An INTJ, because of their high Te, would probably do whatever they thought was efficient, which in this case would be getting this new individual to mesh with the rest of the group so no problems that get in the way of the job would arise. You, on the other hand, approached this situation from a logical, disconnected standpoint - I see you're separate from the rest of the group, and if you want, I can try to help you fix that. The dominant Ti is what makes you approach the situation rationally, while the Fe, since it's inferior, will try to preserve harmony, but it will not enforce itself on others if that's not what they want.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

visionaryjack said:


> We are making progress.  INxx it is. I have no qualms with making it for sure anymore. So I thought I'd do a scoring system on the link you provided. The numbers will indicate which part it talking about in falling vertical order and the T/F the preference, C indiicates a certainty, S indicates slight, m for medium:
> 1) T - Analytical - C
> 2) T - Cause & Effect - S
> 3) F - Assesses impact of decisions on people - C
> ...


Three certain and two slight towards T, with two certain towards F, once again says to me a thinking preference is reasonably clear - probably more slight/moderate than your other (clearer) preferences, hence why you find yourself certain on the feeling side for some things. That your emotions aren't displayed outwardly discredits the idea of high Fe a bit, although obviously there's room for the IF possibility... I don't think any of those other factors really change my thinking on this one, a slight or moderate thinking preference, which explains why feeling seems more likely than sensing or extraversion do. So I'd say T>F.

I asked you to rank the four functions mainly because I think it helps to clarify that the attitude is just the way the function points, and that doing it like this first, before determining which way the functions point, can be helpful. The first, obvious point from that stacking is that it's clearly congruent with an INTJ typing, which, if it were to fit, would make J/P easier... as I said, I think the best fit with regards to T/F for you is a slight or moderate T preference. The obvious difficulty with INTJ is that you relate more to Ti/Fe than Te/Fi... between N-T-F-S and Ni>Ne, Ti>Te, Fe>Fi, Si=Se, the closest match becomes Ni-Ti-Fe-S, so how to make sense of that? One expression I've seen is to treat J/P as its own dichotomy, establish I/E, S/N, T/F and then find a function stack congruent with the first three preferences - essentially, ignore the functions pointer role of J/P. But if J/P is to be used as a functions pointer, how do you work that with IIEE? My theory has always been to look at the dominant, but I also like the pointer to match the dichotomy where possible, and by my reckoning Ni-Ti-Fe-S is INTP.



visionaryjack said:


> @StunnedFox I just realized that somehow last night I managed to skip over your ENTIRE first paragraph about 9w1s, so I'll try to cover that now. And I must say, I'm not very adept to do so. Every thing that I read that convinced me was all very intuitive. While it Of Course did all make logical sense to me, when it is primarily deduced via personal logic & intuition it is quite difficult to explain for me. I trust my own logic & intuition wholeheartedly, so explaining my reasoning in this scenario outwardly seems annoying and unnecessary, especially given my communication struggles. So due to it being confirmed primarily intuitively, via personal logic & I struggle communicating my thought processes outwardly, I would like to omit or bye this Q. If it is really important, I'll try my best in a follow-up post. - Jack


No, it's not really important - like I said at the outset with that one, I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for by asking it. But this response is very useful, I think, in making me think Ni-dom is right: it makes sense to you, you can't explain it outwardly and doing so feels unnecessary or even annoying, you nevertheless trust it entirely, it seems totally logical... practically the picture of Ni, I should think. You could make a case for Ti - the notion of a personal logic - but it fits far better with what I've read of Ni, or even intuition in general, so that's what I'd mark it as an indicator of.



visionaryjack said:


> @StunnedFox XD I have one final thing for you. I found myself with some free time and spent it looking into disc. I took the test having no idea what anything meant, and I came out as a "Dominant" with "Influence" being the clear lowest. I agree & am satisfied with the result. You can check my result out closer here: https://www.123test.com/disc-personality-test/id=f391173d81115c402013 Is this just relevant for knowledge-gathering purposes or are we in some way translating this to MBTI? - Jack


This was another one of those things where I raised it rather speculatively, just to see where it led. Dominant first tallies well with your Choleric score on the four humours stuff; indeed, if I'm remembering rightly how you scored on the four humours test I linked you to a couple of months back, this result on the DiSC corresponds almost exactly how you'd expect it to (very low Influence/Sanguine, high Dominant/Choleric, second Conscientious/Melancholy...). So the closest DiSC "classical pattern" to you would be this one - does that seem about right? (For comparison purposes, I'd be one of these two: one two)

How theories like this link back to MBTI is a source of some dispute, firstly whether it can be linked much at all and secondly the actual mechanics of how it links back. Like I said with Choleric, it's interesting that you relate to it since it's typically characterised as extraverted - although I have seen Choleric associated with NT before rather than ET or EJ. I guess Dominant works the same way, and with C second - variously associated with SJ, IT and IJ - you could come to a few different conclusions, but the trend would in my opinion be most closely matched with ENTJ. Accounting for introversion, which we've already settled, that points again to INTJ...

I'm not sure how best to take it - then again, I'm rarely sure of anything - but I think Ni dominance makes a good deal of sense. Your previously expressed beliefs - like that imagination should never be confined by logic - sounds to me like good evidence for an N preference; your inability and annoyance at having to explain how you came to a conclusion that you're nevertheless convinced of is a hallmark of Ni, by my reckoning. Your self-expressed preferences for Ti and Fe have always seemed to make sense to me - Fe rather than Fi especially so - so I don't see a reason to question those. In the presence of Ni, S is probably Se, but which of Se-inferior and Si-inferior sounds more like you (have a look for descriptions of them, or descriptions of Ni-dom and Ne-dom types that might incorporate them)? Ni-Ti-Fe-S - practically the functions of an INFJ, but with a thinking preference (I know you're hesitant to call that one, and I do think it's a slighter preference, but for all the evidence of feeling you've provided, none of it gives me good reason to suspect you might prefer feeling ahead of thinking). There's always "dom-tert loops", but without good reason to suppose your natural position to be Fe>Ti, that seems to me an unreasonable conclusion. 

To summarise: I'd say "INTJ", but with Ti/Fe rather than Te/Fi, so it's an unorthodox solution. Calling it INTJ rather than INTP because you seem to have a relatively clear judging preference, and my inclination is that type should reflect that. How well does that seem to fit for you?

P.S.: I like the implication, from the thread title, that there are some "unofficial" challenges to type you out there, like somebody else issuing the challenge or something. Just a strange idea the title gives rise to, that I'm finding amusing.


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

StunnedFox said:


> Three certain and two slight towards T, with two certain towards F, once again says to me a thinking preference is reasonably clear - probably more slight/moderate than your other (clearer) preferences, hence why you find yourself certain on the feeling side for some things. That your emotions aren't displayed outwardly discredits the idea of high Fe a bit, although obviously there's room for the IF possibility... I don't think any of those other factors really change my thinking on this one, a slight or moderate thinking preference, which explains why feeling seems more likely than sensing or extraversion do. So I'd say T>F.
> 
> I asked you to rank the four functions mainly because I think it helps to clarify that the attitude is just the way the function points, and that doing it like this first, before determining which way the functions point, can be helpful. The first, obvious point from that stacking is that it's clearly congruent with an INTJ typing, which, if it were to fit, would make J/P easier... as I said, I think the best fit with regards to T/F for you is a slight or moderate T preference. The obvious difficulty with INTJ is that you relate more to Ti/Fe than Te/Fi... between N-T-F-S and Ni>Ne, Ti>Te, Fe>Fi, Si=Se, the closest match becomes Ni-Ti-Fe-S, so how to make sense of that? One expression I've seen is to treat J/P as its own dichotomy, establish I/E, S/N, T/F and then find a function stack congruent with the first three preferences - essentially, ignore the functions pointer role of J/P. But if J/P is to be used as a functions pointer, how do you work that with IIEE? My theory has always been to look at the dominant, but I also like the pointer to match the dichotomy where possible, and by my reckoning Ni-Ti-Fe-S is INTP.
> 
> ...


Hey would you mind if I switched this to PMs, starting this reply? I'd feel more comfortable with that. - Jack


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

visionaryjack said:


> Hey would you mind if I switched this to PMs, starting this reply? I'd feel more comfortable with that. - Jack


Happy to.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope I'm not late to the party! :laughing:

Dear Jack, first of all, you really are a tough one (hope that doesn't discourage you) but we support you all the way 

As I’ve said before, the way I type someone is more ‘intuitively’, I may come to a conclusion fast, but may not be able to explain well. I didn't even know about the functions that much but only about the letters until a few months ago. You told me you were either INTP, ISTP, ENTP, INTJ, or INFJ. I narrowed it down to INTP and INFJ already, since I sensed more Ti, Ni, and Fe from you.

I still can't determine if you are INTP or INFJ, yeah those are the types I _personally _think you are. I don't think typing someone based on one or two specific questions out of nowhere will be most accurate. I didn't even want to comment on this one since it was almost laughable, but I saw 3 places where someone brought INFP as a possibility. One thing is fo' sure, you're never an INFP. They have no Ti and the 'T' they have are their weakest function. Your food seems to be Ti. If there is any 'F' type you are, then it's INFJ (Ni-Ti, which you have.) 

I have many questions for you that could help but then I'll have to make a whole new questionnaire haha. I see you've made some threads about your type, so perhaps the first thing I should do is go through all of them, then maybe I'll be able to get an overall picture of you and connect the relevant dots to solve this puzzle! Now this makes me feel like an expert (faaar from it).

I think you could also probably get some insight from other people besides those you've mentioned. eb44345 seems to make a lot of sense. :tongue: I don't know any other members who types well, mostly because I don't spend much time on this forum, but from what I've observed quickly I've noticed that TyranAmiros, Entropic and angelcat also knows their stuff.


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

C.C said:


> Hope I'm not late to the party! :laughing:
> 
> Dear Jack, first of all, you really are a tough one (hope that doesn't discourage you) but we support you all the way
> 
> ...


Heya, C.C! You're not late at all. It might look like this has been up for awhile, but I literally made it I think the day before yesterday. TyranAmiros typed me as xNTP, Entropic an IxFJ, and @angelcat & @eb44345 haven't ever typed me. Ok, then! Since you don't favor this, I'll gladly do a Q-Naire if you want. However, I'd like to request that you don't analyze my previous ones(potential unconscious bias afoot). - Jack


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to INTP/INFJ. Anybody have any more Qs? - Jack


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Bump*

Yo, Jack :tongue: Just in case I wasn't clear. I thought you were gonna send me a filled questionnaire. You told me I shouldn’t look at the old threads you made. But only if you want though. You can discuss your type in this thread with others the way you wanted by making them ask you questions. Hope I didn't come off as 'disapproving'. I thought personally if I was gonna type you it would be better if you filled a 'standard' questionnaire and write about your most important thoughts/beliefs, because then it'll be easier to get an 'orderly' picture..

Hmm..TyranAmiros is closer, since you have strong Ti + you are obvious *N*. Haha, even your username is obvious N.
So either INTP, or ENTP. But IXFJ? Meaning you are a possible Si-dom? Also, your Fe is not that strong to be a second function yet, no wonder you don't test as INFJ, but it could be due to age too.. Even though I don't know that much about MBTI, my feeling tells me write off ISFJ! :laughing:

You have more INFJ functions than ISFJ, imo. Ti-Ni-Fe vs Ti-Fe = make sense? The reason I think INFJ as a second possibility is because you show an interest in understanding the world, and then apply that in a 'humane' way. An INTP's second thought wouldn't be humanity, they will just enjoy their ideas with themselves, especially when they are only 14! Most teens are mostly concerned about themselves, puberty and all. Everybody have been there so it’s ok. Also, I've never heard an INTP say they are 'perfectionist'. That fits more INXJs. Even your enneagram is not most ‘famous’ among INTPs, especially the wing 1.

Good luck though, whatever you choose =)


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

C.C said:


> *Bump*
> 
> Yo, Jack :tongue: Just in case I wasn't clear. I thought you were gonna send me a filled questionnaire. You told me I shouldn’t look at the old threads you made. But only if you want though. You can discuss your type in this thread with others the way you wanted by making them ask you questions. Hope I didn't come off as 'disapproving'. I thought personally if I was gonna type you it would be better if you filled a 'standard' questionnaire and write about your most important thoughts/beliefs, because then it'll be easier to get an 'orderly' picture..
> 
> ...


Ok, cool. I was just awaiting a 'Go' if you will. It should be sent within the next 1-2 hours. BTW, Thanks for the bump! - Jack


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm still going with my last statement- INTP


----------

